# Stormtrooper Armour



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Ladies and Gents

I am now the proud owner of a set of Imperial Stormtrooper armour!!!!

Just won an auction for a set of FX armour plates

Before I continue let me say. This is one of the greatest feelings ever, I'm one step closer to the full ensamble (the most cruical step at that) and fullfilling one of the things on my bucket list.

Anyway, I purchased the armour for a steal of £175.57

Now the particular armour I brought can go for up to 700, but ebay seems to see it go for around 270-300. So i got a killer deal And, if I dont like the armour, or it wasn't what I'd hoped for. I have a year guarantee

The FX armour is the most common type of armour accepted by the 501st (They are a costume enthusiast group who do charity work, check them out: Here)

The main feature of the armour is that the bucket (helmet) is larger than on other armour types. But I'm not fussed about that. It's still freaking ST armour

Here is a picture of someone wearing FX amrour (if by some chance the owner of this pic ever sees this, sorry for yanking your pic)










So yeah, how cool heretics!!!


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Nice! Are you planning on joining the 501st? They do good work, and are pretty nice guys all together. Hope it fits you well - you'll have to put up a photo of yourself in it when you receive it


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You should contact the UK Garrison of the 501st Stormtrooper Legion see about joining up!

You can score free drinks off of Seth Green and the other Robot Chicken guys if you ever see them in a bar (assuming he doesn't have his challenge coin out in time)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome! I want one.

EDIT: Robot Chicken are the guys who did red vs blue, right?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> EDIT: Robot Chicken are the guys who did red vs blue, right?


Actually, Red vs Blue was done by Rooster Teeth


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Robot Chicken are the guys who do...Robot Chicken


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I have messages my local garrison and asked about joining. I'll be joining soon hopefully. I may use this thread to track the progress of my building my amrour too


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Chicken, rooster, same difference.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

chrisman 007 said:


> Chicken, rooster, same difference.


These aren't the chicken/roosters we're lookinf for, move along. Move along!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Two words fuck yeah

Good luck in 501st btw they seem to do really good work, hope to see some pics of urs later


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Cheers As soon as the amrour arrives I'll take some pictures of the vigrin white plates

I think I'll document the building process by picture and videok:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Got my armour today

I was very surprised at how small the box it came in was, all the plates were packed in there using some sort of witchcraft I'm sure.

Here are a couple pics of the magical moment



















I've checked through all pieces and I'm really impressed. They're a high quality ABS with a nice shiny finish.

Later tonight I'll be taking out all the pieces anf laying them out like a body to show what they look like

I got hold of some gloss black spray from the details and some two part epoxy cement/glue and sandpaper. I just need to get hold of some velcro now and I can start on construction


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

You know anywhere I could score a Borg suit? :biggrin:


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

thats epic, im so jealous of you

im not sure if its the same group but i remember in a mall near the games store a guy was dressed as a clone trooper to raise money for some charity, sadly i lost the picture but that was epic ^^


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

chrisman 007 said:


> Chicken, rooster, same difference.







Cool Storm Trooper armour though dude.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Chicken, rooster, same difference.


When you're done getting the eggs from the rooster, did you want to milk the bull?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Going home next week and I'm going to try get hold of some velcro strips to start putting this bad boy together


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey Heresy. Been a while since I've posted, but I've returned. And I've started building the armour today.
What with poverty, COD and Uni, the armour hasn't been touched in months. But I have begun construction now :biggrin:

Here is a quick pic of what me and Concrete Hero got accomplished today:










I've done both arm sets so thats two forarms and two biceps.

I gotta' say though. This stuff is VERY hard to put together. The first piece took over an hour. But 'm more than sure it'll be worth it in the end. 

I'll take more pics as the project progresses.

Peace


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, finished up the sleeves today by doing the handguards for the gloves. Here are a few snaps of the finished sleeves :biggrin:



















Tomorrow begins work on the leg pieces. Despite my initial thoughts, the leg armour looks like it's actually going to be really difficult. But I'm sure it'll get there in the end.

Peace


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking great so far :good:

Good luck with the 501st they are really nice guys. I 'hired' them a while back to do some promotion for episode 3, about 30 of them turned up and hired fee went to charity of course. We got some very cool pics, i'll grab them from work and put a few up if anyone's interested.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Update time boys and girls. Today saw the almost full completion of the leg armour. All thats left for the leg pieces is some elastic attached to the abdomen to hold the thighs up and the knee plate & ammo belt. :biggrin:










I also added the upgrade parts to my hasbro blaster:










Either tomorrow or wednesday will see colpletion of the legs and the start of the ab/butt plates.

Peace out people.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Awesome! seriously awesome guys. I really wanted to get some Stormtrooper armour for conventions and to piss-around at school with... but... well... my funds are now directed towards a full set of dark elf plate armour... (You heard me right!) with... innumerable _metal_ hooks and spikes....


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Somebody has got to make a bit where some storm troopers see the motorola droid, and says "these are the droids we are looking for." That would be the funniest! On topic, nice armor you got.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ROFL


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Howdy folks, it's been some time since anything was done with my trooper armour, but that changes now  Last week I brought the last piece of the puzzle, a belt. The belt has been a piece that has alluded me for some time, but I found one on ebay for like 7 pounds so it was a good deal.

Earlier today I donned my armour alone (This was NOT easy by any stretch. A second person to help is a MUST from now on)

Here is a pic of how its comming together:










As you can see, it's coming along nicely. There are some pretty hefty issues that need to be addressed.

1) I need to get a regular black leather belt to wear beneath the ab plate. This will attach to the thighs with elastic to hold them up (the strange position of my left leg in the picture is no coincidence, I had to stand like that to keep it up :wink

2) I may have to do somehthing to the leg pieces, as at the moment I can't walk in them, I have to waddle like a penguin lol.

3) I had attached a strip of plastic to the sides of the abs to close the gab, this is just getting in the way, so it needs to go.

4) I must fix the braces I made to keep the ab and kidney plate up, they have broken off lol.

5) I may also look into cutting the ab and kidney plates into two pieces to give myself more flexibility (bending over, not even an option at the moment lol)

6) I need to find a better way to mount the chest and back pieces as it's not really working at the moment (hence why they're not in the pic)

7) I need a more permanent way to apply the hand guards to the gloves. At the moment it's just bobbles and velcro.



This project is very stressful and tiring, but I'm determind to see it through and make it as comfortable to wear as possible. I've spent a lot of money on this so far (like 400+ pounds) and I want to see it through to the end 


I'm going to start work painting the blaster in the next few days

Thanks for reading

Reaper


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks, did some more work today 

The chest piece is coming along:










There are still some fitting issues that need to be solved (need to get a second person, and perhaps lose some weight )

I've also managed to solve some issues I think :so_happy:

I found some elastic pieces in the kit that fit the hand plates perfectly so they fit much nicer now.

I've also removed the braces and the side pieces of plastic.

I shall continue work on the pearly whites but I fear it may be some time before it can all come togther (At the moment, the greatest hurdle in terms of fitting is my gut :threaten: so I need to work out some i think:alcoholic

But in the meantime I shall work on issues with the legs and also try and finish the shoulder pieces.


----------



## toalewa850 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice suit.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice suit.

My own is a fibreglass recreation taken from the original moulds at LFL.
Unfortunately, it needs some adjusting as I've become a little fat for a stormtrooper. 

I've done a couple of hospital visits with my (ex) local 501st mob. They're fun.

Welcome to the club. If the lenses are put in the bucket right, then you can see quite well. If not, then anything with a polarised lcd is a black mess.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

While I am not a fan of the Star Wars franchise, I must admit that that is pretty snazzy. How tough is it? It looks pretty strong, but I cannot tell really from pictures so thought I would add that. I know if I ever see someone in one of these walking around Cardiff who to kick now! Hussar:wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

chromedog said:


> Nice suit.
> 
> My own is a fibreglass recreation taken from the original moulds at LFL.
> Unfortunately, it needs some adjusting as I've become a little fat for a stormtrooper.
> ...


Yeah, I think I need to slim down for the stormtrooper requirments lol. When I've tried looking through my lenses when they're not in the bucket, and it seems like I'll be able to see quite well 



dark angel said:


> While I am not a fan of the Star Wars franchise, I must admit that that is pretty snazzy. How tough is it? It looks pretty strong, but I cannot tell really from pictures so thought I would add that. I know if I ever see someone in one of these walking around Cardiff who to kick now! Hussar:wink:


It's made of ABS plastic, but it is quite tough.

And now I know who to rage at if I recieve a kicking in the middle of cardiff lol.

Onto the update :victory:

Finished my blaster:


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

That is sweeet!
I'm another of the not-really-that-into-starwars group, but making that is really awesome all the same.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow amazing investment in time and money.

Reppage


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Tried to build my FX helmet yesterday, and I'm unhappy to say, it FAILED. The mould didn't line up properly and the helmet look an all around mess. So I've got to buy another. Instead of trying to get another FX helmet I'm just going to bite the bullet and get an out of the box, pre assembled, screen acurate helmet. It will cost a fair bit more but it wont be any work other than adding the internals (padding, air con, mic)

Now I just need to sell all my worldly possessions to afford one lol.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not that impressed by the FX helmets, tbh.

The quality just isn't there for the price.
Some of the guys in my old group have them and they look like dime store halloween knock-offs. Compared to mine anyway. 

There is a guy in the UK who made the originals (he was sub-contracted to do them, but still has the masters ) and can legally sell them in the UK - just not outside of it.
Might be an option.

Good luck with it. Maybe get one of those milliners hatstand things for working on headgear (to sit the helmet bits on while lining it up?)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

do they sell acutal armor suit, I mean real armor, not plastic costume, still???


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Had to share this one. :laugh:



Saw the shirt at HeroesCon Charlotte 2010. Saw the 501st there, too. I love what they're doing. Go 501!


----------

